# Plant ID help!



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Can anybody Identify this? thanks!

































Easy and beautiful plant though no melting underwater from emergent to submerge (transition)...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Acmella repens
_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=339&category=genus&spec=Acmella


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you Cavan, I appreciate your help.


----------

